# Oh, my god



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Shocking to me that after the last incident at the mine...no real changes appear to have been made (at least according to those I have spoken with).

This morning, another section of the high wall collapsed, falling on a haul truck and instantly killing the miner.

I know a lot of the people out there. What do I say to them? Here I am off to do another crisis intervention...and what is really the point.





Makes some foolish and petty disagreements seem a little pointless, doesn't it?

Nancy


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Don't ever work in a mine - any mine.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

That's terrible Nancy. My father has worked at mines for almost his entire career, but he will only work at open pit mines. He designs and supervises the construction of the power stations for mines, so he usually doesn't have to worry about actually being in the mines. In his almost 40 years of experience, there has only been two major accidents at any mine he's worked at. As a safety incentive, every employee gets a yearly bonus if there are only minor accidents and they number less than a specificied maximum.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

The world has become a truly sad place when corporations allow things like this to happen. A few dollars and man hours, Im sure could have diverted this disaster. My heart goes out to you and to all those affected by this tragedy.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Have you seen my wife Mr. Jones? 

What do you suggest, work as a computer programmer?  

On a more serious note, I'm very saddened to hear about this incident. I read about the previous one and could have said some very hateful things about large corporations. Many of us make our livings either working for or having contracts with large corporations. These kinds of incidents can bring out the worst in me. Everytime I think about how some of my former coworkers were treated I just wanna... grr 

Kuan


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Kuan:

I've been in the same boat with abusive employers. What I meant is that there are some occupations that are inherently dangerous. Mining is one of them.

Also, try making automibile repair ergonomically (biomechanically) safe. Impossible. The nature of the work involves simultaneous bending and twisting. That type of motion is called coupled motion and is very destructive to the intervertebral disc.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't understand...after the last accident wasen't OSHA all over the situation? Please call them......


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Sorry, for not getting back to you sooner, Wendy. It has been a hectic week.

MSHA found the mine to have only a low level of responsibility last time. People are pretty upset about that as everyone says that although mining is inherently unsafe, this particular one is doing some exceptionally unsafe things in the name of making money.

This accident was in the same general area. The wall had looked good all day - but it is nearly 300 feet tall and sloughs happen. About a 4000 pound slough fell without warning. The smart team [rescue team] was amazing in their response. Wall continued to rain down but they managed to get a loader in and drag the rubber-tire blade out. It was clear from the beginning that Al had been killed, but they worked fearlessly and fervently for 3 hours to extract his body. They wanted very much to do what they could do - which was to treat him with respect and care for him the best they could.

There is a tremendous amount of anger because people are not seeing much change - at least within the timeline they'd like to see. But some small changes are happening.

It is expected that MSHA will find for the mine. Even many of the miners consider this accident to more or less be an act of god. Except that they think that the mine should be operating differently.

Thank you all for your kind support during this difficult time.

Nancy


----------

